# 07 max 07 335 coupe does it make sense?



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello Everyone usually i wouldn't post up a threat with a question like this but.. it's something that has been bugging me out all week.

Friday night on my way home i saw a bmw 335 coupe going at it with a mazda 3.
the mazda of course had no chance against it so i decided to join the fun.

before i knew it i was going at it hard up against the bmw my car was pinned down at
130+ after going at it for about 5 miles or so we slowed down to start a 40 to 100 roll. On the go the bmw had me but it didn't took long for me to be on his ass and pass him.

maxima, 335
HP 255 @ 6,000 HP 300 @ 5,800
TQ 252 TQ 300
3591 LBS. 3582 LBS.

Now i didn't lose the guy once. he was on my ass the whole time.
but not once did he pass me.
he had two more people in the car
and i was alone.

do you think he was holding back alot ? or is it because of the weight difference ?
because fair and square looking at just number and specs the maxima has no chance agaisnt the 335. but friday night proved the opposite.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Automatc or manual in the 335? Sport package or non?

IIRC the non-sport package is governed at 130, and the manual is geared much better. Not sure he was short shifting it or not.

Either way, though, I'd suspect he's holding back. A 335i 6MT is a mid-13 second car stock and should trap around 104-105mph if memory serves, which is a good bit faster than a Maxima...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm almost 100% sure this car wasn't stick. at one point when he was next to me i looked over and didn't see him shift once.
and i'm not sure about the sport package i couldn't really see what size or what kind of wheels it had. i'm sure that could be one way of telling. but yeah the 335 is a highway car that has unbelieveable top end. that's why to this i'm still wondering if the maxima is a match for it or that guy couldn't drive for shit.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure how much slower an automatic 335i is than a manual. That could explain a great deal. Keep in mind your CVT keeps you in the fat part of the powerband the whole time...


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

i call bs hands down as much as i love the max


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are a lot more variable to speed and performance than just the numbers you posted. Maybe you need to get "Car & Driver" or one of those mags to do a "Maxima~Beemer shootout!"


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> i call bs hands down as much as i love the max



right that's what i mean... i love the max... but as you can see in the tittle of the thread i don't get it. the 335 is by all means a much faster car the maxima and by numbers alone the maxima has no chance. but i know for sure this guy was pushing it hard.. i ran into another 335 the other day this time a 4 door even though i kept up to him i still couldn't touch him...

so.. i came to the conclusion that he was a horrible driver and the extra weight from the passengers made him that much slower.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

cdmorenot said:


> right that's what i mean... i love the max... but as you can see in the tittle of the thread i don't get it. the 335 is by all means a much faster car the maxima and by numbers alone the maxima has no chance. but i know for sure this guy was pushing it hard.. i ran into another 335 the other day this time a 4 door even though i kept up to him i still couldn't touch him...
> 
> so.. i came to the conclusion that he was a horrible driver and the extra weight from the passengers made him that much slower.



Or it was really a 328 coupe. That would be more likely as far as the outcome that you had.


----------

